# KOOKS Headers will be here tomorrow for my 06



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

I am trying to get a feeling from anyone who has installed these headers on an 06. Was it as painful as it looks on the 04 there is a lot of cutting and shaving it seems. I am going to do this in my garage and wonder if U guys thinks it is worth it? :willy:


----------

